# Top 10 breeds of chickens( edit!)



## expertnewbie

Top 10 breeds of chickens. Edit or make your own list. 
1. Rhode island
2. Silkie
3. Plymouth rock 
4. Leghorn
5. Prpington
6. Cochin
7. Australorp
8. Jersey giant
9. Ameracauna
10. Welsummer


----------



## expertnewbie

My opinion


----------



## expertnewbie

Anyone?..........


----------



## Reinerchick

1. Silkie
2. Polish
3. Frizzle
4. Blue D'uccle Bantam 
5. Easter Egger
6. Houdan
7. Sultan
8. Sebright
9. Belgian Bearded D'uccle Bantam
10. Amaraucana 

This is according to my taste in chickens as to looks mostly. But also layers, friendliness, and hardiness


----------



## Dyanne05

So which bread is it that lays blue eggs. I've heard of them but never seen one... Just curious to know


----------



## Dyanne05

Sorry breed I mean phone issues sometimes it has aind of its own


----------



## expertnewbie

Anyone else?


----------



## Reinerchick

Dyanne05 said:


> So which bread is it that lays blue eggs. I've heard of them but never seen one... Just curious to know


Well an Easter Egger lays all colored eggs. I have one, it's pretty cool!


----------



## ReTIRED

Ones I like that I've owned:
1. Buff Orpingtons
2. Barred Plymouth Rock
3. Rhode Island Red 
4. Brown Leghorn
5. Black Sex-Link
6. Red Sex-Link
Ones ( _of many _) that I'd LIKE to have:
1. Jersey Giants
2. Cream Legbar ( OR a similar "auto-sexing" chick breed )
3. Dark Cornish
4. Copper Maran
5. Aseel
6. Black Australorp
7. Buckeye
8. Dominique ( Dominiker )
9. a _Bunch or OTHERS _*!
*10. Ring-Neck Pheasant and _perhaps _some Quail.
11. Muscovy Duck and Rouen Duck.


----------



## expertnewbie

Sounds awesome! I would love to have domineckers one day too!


----------



## 7chicks

1. Australorp (docile, friendly, gorgeous)
2. Barred Rock (friendly, hardy, no health issues)
3. Ameraucana (blue egg layer, hardy, friendly)
4. Rhode Island Red (bossy yet friendly, haven't been as hardy for me health issue wise, weather wise - hardy)
5. EE (blue egg layer)
6. Sebright (hardy, sassy, friendly)
7. Orpington
8. Silkie
9. Polish
10. Pekin (fast growing, friendly but shy, entertaining to watch)


----------



## expertnewbie

Cant go wrong with barred rocks!


----------



## mjs500doo

1-Ameraucana
2-Cochin 
3-Copper Maran
4-Orpington
5-EE of my creation (olive, khaki, pink, light blue).
6-RIR
7-d'Uccle
7 1/2-Barred Rock
8-Jersey Giant
9-Silkie/Frizzle/Sizzle are tied
10-Buckeye

ETA # 7 1/2 lol!!


----------



## wademach1977

1. Barred Plymouth rock very good dual purpose and good to hatch babies 
2. RI Red very good layer and dual purpose
3.Americauna and Easter eggers
4. Australorp very good Layer and hardy
5. Buff orphington very good layer and is non aggressive 
6.Columbian rock lay good eggs and are very hardy
7. new Hampshire red I enjoy for their laying but also good to hatch babies. They have been more docile to me than R I reds.
8. Leghorns and minorcas I use them to keep my other hens laying in the winter months.


----------



## twentynine

So is this personal favorites or what in our opinion is the most popular?

My personals
1 Barred Rock
2 Rhode Islands
3 Easter eggers
4 Orpingtons
5 Leghorns
6 Australorp
7 Black sexlinks
8 Production Reds
9 White Rocks
10 New Hampshires

I am pretty tame when it comes to chicken breeds. I try to stay with common birds, that atleast promise a good egg or a good compromise between meat and egg. I am not much on silkies, polish, bantams, cochins ---------


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

1.) Buckeye
2.) Buckeye
3.) Buckeye
4.) Buckeye
5.) Buckeye
6.) Buckeye
7.) Buckeye
8.) Buckeye
9.) ALL other RED's
10.) ALL other American breeds


----------



## JC17

Dyanne05 said:


> So which bread is it that lays blue eggs. I've heard of them but never seen one... Just curious to know


Americanas, cream legbars, araucanas


----------



## Chloe88

1. Rhode Island Reds
2. Australorps
3. Barred Rocks
4. Buff Orpingtons
5. New Hampshire Reds
6. Golden Comets 
7. Cohins
8. Sumatras
9. Bantam Barred Rocks
10. Welsummers


----------



## kjohnstone

I have Australorps, Auracanas and Amber-whites. 10-11 weeks old, so far I think I made good choices.


----------



## anttrim

*anttrims top 10*

1. Sweedish Flower
2.Jubilee Orpington
3. Tolbunt Polish 
4. Lavender Maran 
5. Red Caps 
6. Silver Americauna [blue and green eggs] 
7. Cream Legbar [blue eggs] 
8. [Real Oklahoma] Buff Orpington [huge, have you seen how big these guys are] 
9. Speckled Sussex 
10. French Kuckoo Marans


----------



## rkendrick

*Top Ten*

1. Arucanas mine are calm and friendly
2. Cochins  good brooders and pretty
3. Bantam Cochins 
4. Silkies (love the red) 
5. Salmon Faverelles---although with reservations as I've found them very tough to raise. They catch everything.  
6. Welsummers--love the eggs but not hardy  Gotta figure it out.
7. Orpington  Nice birds
9. ? 
10. ? 

I need to raise Marans and CreamLegs to see what the "fuss" is!

Of course, I love all my geese and ducks and turkeys


----------



## blblanchard

1. Cochin Bantams (Mottled, Silver Penciled, Partridge, Gold Laced, Blue)

2. Marans (Blue Copper, Splash, Cuckoo)

3. Ameraucanas

4. Plymouth Barred Rocks

5. Buff Brahma

6. Silkies (Blue, Splash, White, and Buff)

7. Orpingtons (Buff and Lemon Cuckoo)

8. Laced Polish (Buff, Silver, and Gold)


That's all I have!


----------



## Marengoite

BuckeyeChickens said:


> 1.) Buckeye
> 2.) Buckeye
> 3.) Buckeye
> 4.) Buckeye
> 5.) Buckeye
> 6.) Buckeye
> 7.) Buckeye
> 8.) Buckeye
> 9.) ALL other RED's
> 10.) ALL other American breeds


I'm sensing a pattern.


----------



## Bee

I can only list those that I have had, but I'd sure like to try those Buckeyes one day! Just not a common breed around these parts.

I'll list mine in order of eggcellence:

1. White Rock
2. Black Australorps
3. Rhode Island Reds(heritage lines)
4. New Hampshire
5. Leghorn
6. Delaware~heritage lines (I just got these but am already duly impressed!)
7. Partridge Rocks
8. Golden Comet
9. Brahma, any color
10. Sussex


----------



## ReTIRED

Bee said:


> I can only list those that I have had, but I'd sure like to try those Buckeyes one day! Just not a common breed around these parts.
> 
> I'll list mine in order of eggcellence:
> 
> 1. White Rock
> 2. Black Australorps
> 3. Rhode Island Reds(heritage lines)
> 4. New Hampshire
> 5. Leghorn
> 6. Delaware~heritage lines (I just got these but am already duly impressed!)
> 7. Dominiques (not from hatchery stock, heritage lines only)
> 8. Golden Comet
> 9. Brahma, any color
> 10. Sussex


A GOOD LIST...I suspect.
And, although NOT "feed-efficient".....I like the Orpingtons and am anxious to try Black Jersey Giants. Maybe a Dark Cornish...also.
I have been pleased with the Barred Rocks and Rhode Island Reds (hatchery stock). The Australorps are a fine breed also.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee

I'm thinking I'm not going to like the feed conversion on these Delawares either...they act just like CX and consume nearly as much. To me, it doesn't matter how good a bird is in other qualities, if they cost too much to justify those qualities then they are not in my budget. 

I changed my list and might change it again in light of remembering the feed conversion on these heritage line Dels...the PR birds are quiet, beautiful, hardy birds, though their laying isn't as good as others on the list.

I think I'd like to try those Buckeyes and also some standard Cochins one of these days, just to see what they are all about.


----------



## ReTIRED

I had some "Half-Breed" Chickens that were very good egg-layers.
They were from a "Golden Comet" Rooster and Buff Orpington Hens.
I didn't pay any attention to _*Feed-Conversion*_ at that time.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee

I always pay attention to feed conversion because I have always been poor, so every penny counts.  I never got into chickens to lose money but to provide food that was healthy for my family but still economical for a single parent income. If I couldn't make a profit or at least break even, I would have gotten out of chickens. 

Now my boys are grown but I'm still frugal, so I'm still very conscious of what it costs to keep chickens on the place and really can't afford to feed pigs. Everything I use in my husbandry is geared towards economy while still maintaining a good life for the bird and healthy eggs for the eating. 

My theory? We should eat the chickens, the chickens should not "eat" us.


----------



## ReTIRED

Bee said:


> I always pay attention to feed conversion because I have always been poor, so every penny counts.  I never got into chickens to lose money but to provide food that was healthy for my family but still economical for a single parent income. If I couldn't make a profit or at least break even, I would have gotten out of chickens.
> 
> Now my boys are grown but I'm still frugal, so I'm still very conscious of what it costs to keep chickens on the place and really can't afford to feed pigs. Everything I use in my husbandry is geared towards economy while still maintaining a good life for the bird and healthy eggs for the eating.
> 
> My theory? We should eat the chickens, the chickens should not "eat" us.


 Having been another of those "non-existent" Single-Fathers with custody....
....I can _appreciate _your attitude.
I also considered raising a few piglets....but I determined that the ONLY WAY that I could do that would be to have at least 2 busy Restaurants willing to give me ALL of their left-over scraps, etc.
so...chickens is it.
( I should have raised a few chickens when my children were young. I didn't think of it then. Now the youngest of my children is 38 years old. The eldest, a boy, also raises a few chickens today.)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## kjohnstone

hmmm, I'm thinking when the time comes to add (or replace), I just might try Buckeye and/or Chantecler.


----------



## vietnt

will be a great mistake if Dong Tao can not be in the list. Pls drop by my album for image and let me know your comment.


----------



## expertnewbie

My top 10 has changed quite a bit as I have had more experience. Here is my December 2013 list!
1.buff orpingtons
2. Plymouth rocks 
3. Leghorns
4. True Rhode Island reds
5. Welsummers
6. Buckeyes
7. Marans
8. Wyandottes
9. Cochins 
10. Silkies


----------



## expertnewbie

My July 2014 list

1.cochin
2. Buff orpington
3. Silkie 
4. Brahma
5. Welsummer
6. Rhode Island Red
7. Wyandotte 
8.modern game bantam
9. Old English game bantam
10. Marans


Keeper of Bantam Buff Brahmas, Buff orpingtons, Rhode Island Reds, Blue Silkies, and a Silver laced cochin.


----------



## Cowchickfarmer

1 maran 
2 welsummer
3 mottled houdan 
4 all banties. With the banties also dominques this a true American bird 
5 Rhode island red 
6 buff orps 
7 black white face Spanish 
8 jubilee orpington 
9 Easter eggers 
10 spangled Hamburg


----------



## Rhandi

My list of favorites
1. Cochin
2. Old English Game Bantam
3. Barred Rock
4. RSL
5. Marans
6. Pekin
7. Mallard
8. Indian Runners

....these are the only breeds I have experience with


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

1.) Buckeyes (LF)
2.) Buckeyes (LF)
3.) Delaware Blue's - American Game Fowl (LF)
4.) Buckeyes (Bantams)
5.) Rhode Island Reds (SC LF)
6.) Rhode Island Reds (RC LF)
7.) Dominiques (LF)
8.) Javas (LF)
9.) Barred Plymouth Rocks (LF)
10.) Buff Brahmas (LF)

My top 10 list of CHICKENS (LF = Large Fowl).....NOTE: There are NO turkeys, ducks or geese in my list because the thread says "CHICKENS"!!! ;-)


----------



## Marengoite

BuckeyeChickens said:


> 1.) Buckeyes (LF)
> 2.) Buckeyes (LF)
> 3.) Delaware Blue's - American Game Fowl (LF)
> 4.) Buckeyes (Bantams)
> 5.) Rhode Island Reds (SC LF)
> 6.) Rhode Island Reds (RC LF)
> 7.) Dominiques (LF)
> 8.) Javas (LF)
> 9.) Barred Plymouth Rocks (LF)
> 10.) Buff Brahmas (LF)
> 
> My top 10 list of CHICKENS (LF = Large Fowl).....NOTE: There are NO turkeys, ducks or geese in my list because the thread says "CHICKENS"!!! ;-)


What? No white chickens? I thought for sure you'd have at least one White Rock or maybe even "New Hampshire Red"


----------



## nj2wv

My favorite breeds are the mixed breed I incubate from my own hens. They are uniquely colored and very tame.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

Marengoite said:


> What? No white chickens? I thought for sure you'd have at least one White Rock or maybe even "New Hampshire Red"


You know better than that Rick!


----------



## chickengeorge

1. Rhode island reds
2. Serama
3. Ayam cemani
4. Seebright
5. Black Jersey giant
6. Copper black Marans
7. La Bresse
8.Cornish game
9. Buff Sussex
10. Ixworth


----------



## piglett

vietnt said:


> will be a great mistake if Dong Tao can not be in the list. Pls drop by my album for image and let me know your comment.


best breed for what?
eggs? 
meat?
foraging?

i understand that the Dong Tao is very good eating
but they will not be imported to the USA till next year

also for eating the Bresse is known to be quite good

for foraging i like Buff Orpingtons

for eggs hands down golden comets


----------



## ladycat

Dyanne05 said:


> So which bread is it that lays blue eggs. I've heard of them but never seen one... Just curious to know


Several breeds lay blue eggs.

Easter Eggers
Ameraucana
Araucana
Legbars
Quechua
Olmec
Quetro

And a few more.


----------



## ryder

I have for baby red dominecker chickens


----------



## robin416

The answer is, the breed that best fits your needs or desire and your living situations. No one breed is superior over any other in every person's life.


----------



## Cowchickfarmer

New edit

Welsummer 
Buff orp 
RiR 
All banties 
Cuckoo marans 
EE
Wyanndotte 
Top notches 
Spangled hamburgs 
And crosses


----------



## WhitecatFarm

1 Wyandotte
2 Barred Rock
3 Black sex link
4 Silkies
5 Easter Eggers
6 Cross bred from my own hens
7 Buff orpington handsome but not always thrifty


----------



## Soozin

I am a fan of
Welsummers
RIR
Barred Rock
Barnvelders
Astralorps
and Marans


----------



## Cowchickfarmer

Soozin said:


> I am a fan of
> Welsummers
> RIR
> Barred Rock
> Barnvelders
> Astralorps
> and Marans


Then your my kinda person


----------

